# New Nox Arcana music coming soon



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

Just saw this posted on the Nox Arcana site - Legion of Shadows - coming soon.

http://www.noxarcana.com/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was not aware, so thank you for the heads-up, Litenin.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I can't wait to hear their rendition of "Tocccata and Fugue in D Minor".


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for this update, I am soo ready for this.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! I've been hoping for new stuff from them for a long time!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

yay there is gonna be more music


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

That's awesome, I love Nox Arcana's music! they set the mood for any haunt!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Litenin said:


> Just saw this posted on the Nox Arcana site - Legion of Shadows - coming soon.
> 
> http://www.noxarcana.com/


 after reading this I went nuts on iTunes and bought a few albums. I love Nox arcana and have never had a chance to really set up a display and use music. This year I definitely am! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Soon? Soon? Later this year? What? Is it going to be another Christmas/Yule album? I waaant it nooow!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Savage Night said:


> Soon? Soon? Later this year? What? Is it going to be another Christmas/Yule album? I waaant it nooow!


The holiday albums were a trilogy, so that will not be the case, even if the release date is around Christmas, as it may well be. This is what the site says of the concept: "There will be a variety of dark anthems with a theme that centers around the mysteries of the night and its various haunted denizens, with an underlying story about lost love, melancholy memories of ghosts from the past, and forlorn souls who are empowered by embracing the darkness within."


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

There are samples of each song on _Legion of Shadows_ available for listening at cdbaby: http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana14. Also, the album, which will be released _on_ Halloween, is available for preorder at the official site: http://www.noxarcana.com/legion.html.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet! I love the Nox Arcana CDs, they always do an amazing job.


----------

